

For Aaron Swartz : Fire Assistant U.S. Attorney Steve Heymann. - Neoryder
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/fire-assistant-us-attorney-steve-heymann/RJKSY2nb
Petition the whitehouse from this link
======
harshagowda
use this petition it already has 6000 signatures.

[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/remove-united-
stat...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/remove-united-states-
district-attorney-carmen-ortiz-office-overreach-case-aaron-swartz/RQNrG1Ck)

~ Harsha

~~~
Matti
That one concerns Carmen Ortiz -- not Steve Heymann.

------
tepal
Need more signatures! come on people!

